# How hard is it to find a nice livery yard in Essex?!!!



## Farma (2 April 2010)

Ok so i need to find a new yard and its so hard!!! All i want is a nice place with a menage, all yr turnout, a bit of reasonable off road hacking and not to be extortionate pricing - i saw a lovely yard in tomkyns lane, upminster but its full - anyone got any recommendations (that have vacancies?)


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (2 April 2010)

What areas (other than Upminster) will you consider?


----------



## Farma (2 April 2010)

ANY!! lol and the area is growing - ideally upminster/romford/hornchurch/ havering/ thurrock areas. a127ish between chadwell heath up to just b4 basildon - youd think that was a big enough area but apparently not.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (2 April 2010)

Is Lilyputts still there? HArwood hall ?


----------



## Farma (2 April 2010)

They are both nice yards but neither has hacking (as far as i know) they are both on really busy roads which dont look too clever to ride down! Any other ideas are most welcome ....please x


----------



## LittleSoph (2 April 2010)

Is Purleigh too far?? I'm on a brilliant yard with all you've mentioned and vacancies!


----------



## shadowboy (2 April 2010)

Nah- your just in the wrong part of essex- this bit that sits round chelmsford has ALL of those thinks I can name about 10-12 yards with those facilities. But I don't know your area too well- have you been into Ingatestone saddlery there will be some yard adds up there no doubt. Good Luck


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (2 April 2010)

Farma said:



			They are both nice yards but neither has hacking (as far as i know) they are both on really busy roads which dont look too clever to ride down! Any other ideas are most welcome ....please x
		
Click to expand...

I used to hack to Harwood hall to compete on my ponies, so there is a small amount of road work (not too busy really) then (i'd have to draw a map) but there is loads of hacking round the back, there is the whole of Belhus park! and around the fishing lakes and blooming miles of hacking, my yard was round the back too, think it's closed as a yard now.


----------



## SpockkyBoy (3 April 2010)

There are a fair few yards Chelmsford, Ingatestone, Margaretting, Brentwood area. My horse will be in Margaretting.


----------



## twinkle (3 April 2010)

nothings perfect do a search on my recent post have a long one about yards in essex lots of recommendations.


I went to see water tower last week and they had one place and ive taken it but i think she has another coming up, im movin on thursday!and they have a new manger and good changes already happening when i pulled up i new a old friend who is stabled there and she was telling me she likes it and ive had NO luck anywhere else has all year turnout nice menage and hacking and nice big stables with services. good luck really is hard trying to find a good yard


----------



## Farma (3 April 2010)

Thanks Twinkle - i posted another asking for contact details to the water tower as i have heard good things - would you mind pming the contact details as i can find any listing for the place anywhere - i will take a drive up there otherwise and put my name down x thanks x


----------



## RoyalPolo (3 April 2010)

What about Birkett hall at south woodham ferrers i think that had 2 or 3 schools and a lunge pen and hacking round there land and all year turnout.It was there many years ago and it was nice enough yard then.


----------



## CLT (3 April 2010)

Farma I think you and I are after pretty much the same thing. Think Twinkle may have found it before us though!

I'm looking for somewhere in the same areas as you with all year turnout (pref 24-7 for at least a good part of the year).  I heard that the watertower is a good, and also a place called Brownings but I'm not sure about the turnout there.

Any other info about the watertower - contact number etc - would be appreciated as would other ideas about yards.  I am looking for anywhere from Ongar through to Romford - chigwell - waltham abbey.  I'd def go to Harolds Park Farm, but I am told that there is no winter turnout there. Such a pity as they tick all the boxes otherwise.

Twinkle - If you are posting a contact number for Watertower that'd be fab or PM it?

Thanks


----------



## crabbymare (3 April 2010)

As far as I know Brownings has all year turnout for at least a couple of hours a day unless the ground is really bad. There are also places around Bournbridge Lane/Hoe Lane that have access to Hainault Forest for hacking. 
In Havering there is Home Farm and Tysea Hill has a few yards, Stapleford there is Little Tawney Farm, Moreton has a few nice places if you look around, Wenlocks does full livery not sure about part or DIY - just a case of driving and calling in to places to see whats there


----------



## poorchickens (6 April 2010)

Hi, sorry to crash your post a bit, but I too am looking for a livery yard in the same area. Any idea of the prices that i'd be looking at for part / full livery?


----------



## jaybird (16 April 2010)

Wizbit

I really cannot imagine why you would not recommend this livery yard as it has had the reputation of one of the finest in the area for many years, run by well respected and knowledgable people in the horse world. I am sure that your reference to thier establishment in this manner should be brought to the attention of the moderators of this forum.

jaybird


----------



## Buttercupbaby (19 April 2010)

jaybird said:



			Wizbit

I really cannot imagine why you would not recommend this livery yard as it has had the reputation of one of the finest in the area for many years, run by well respected and knowledgable people in the horse world. I am sure that your reference to thier establishment in this manner should be brought to the attention of the moderators of this forum.

jaybird
		
Click to expand...

jaybird, wizbit was asked to leave the yard last December.  She asked to stay, even with tears, but the damage was already done so the answer was no.  There is clearly a huge grudge to be borne as she now seems to make it her policy to criticise the yard at every given opportunity on this forum, along with the help of some of her friends.


----------



## jaybird (19 April 2010)

Buttercupbaby said:



			jaybird, wizbit was asked to leave the yard last December.  She asked to stay, even with tears, but the damage was already done so the answer was no.  There is clearly a huge grudge to be borne as she now seems to make it her policy to criticise the yard at every given opportunity on this forum, along with the help of some of her friends.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes! when people cannot fit in and are asked to make other arrangements it usualy has this affect...'everybody else must do the same'...well I think that most people are able to make thier own decisions in regard to what suits them and far from putting people off the stud it has increased thier waiting list three fold...great publicity


----------



## Cubster (20 April 2010)

Buttercupbaby said:



			jaybird, wizbit was asked to leave the yard last December.  She asked to stay, even with tears, but the damage was already done so the answer was no.  There is clearly a huge grudge to be borne as she now seems to make it her policy to criticise the yard at every given opportunity on this forum, along with the help of some of her friends.
		
Click to expand...

It's obvious that wizbit has some sort of personal grudge. Bourningwood stud is a lovely yard, we were there for many years and were very happy. The girls are VERY knowledgeable and run the yard in a professional manner. We have seen/been stabled on most of the yards around the Upminster area and this is by far the best choice. EXCELLENT grazing, lovely stables, menage and direct hacking that goes for miles.


----------



## HotToTrot (20 April 2010)

Farma said:



			Ok so i need to find a new yard and its so hard!!! All i want is a nice place with a menage, all yr turnout, a bit of reasonable off road hacking and not to be extortionate pricing - i saw a lovely yard in tomkyns lane, upminster but its full - anyone got any recommendations (that have vacancies?)
		
Click to expand...


Harwood Hall!!!!! Very nice, in Upminster.  Menage, all year turnout, a little off road hacking (round a field).


----------



## HotToTrot (20 April 2010)

You can hack to Bonnets wood from Harwood Hall - you're on the road for all of about two minutes.


----------



## wizbit (20 April 2010)

jaybird said:



			Ah yes! when people cannot fit in and are asked to make other arrangements it usualy has this affect...'everybody else must do the same'...well I think that most people are able to make thier own decisions in regard to what suits them and far from putting people off the stud it has increased thier waiting list three fold...great publicity 

Click to expand...

excuse me?! lol. you really should not comment on things you have no facts / knowledge / idea of. hilarious!


----------



## jaybird (21 April 2010)

wizbit said:



			excuse me?! lol. you really should not comment on things you have no facts / knowledge / idea of. hilarious![/QUOTE


 ' There's always the one '
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hotfoot (21 April 2010)

To say that I am shocked at some of the comments written here about Bourningwood Stud is an understatement. Whilst I don&#8217;t want to get involved in the &#8220;slagging match&#8221;, as I don&#8217;t know the parties involved, I feel that I need to air my opinion of the yard. My friend and I between us stabled our horse here for over a period of 15 years. I have the utmost respect for the family that run it. I have always found them to be extremely friendly and hard working. The yard and fields are always kept to an impeccable standard and the facilities there are fantastic. The family are always on hand if you ever need help or advice. When our horse fell ill, they were there for us. The day that we had to have him put down, I couldn&#8217;t have coped without their moral support. 

I know that there are 2 sides to every story, but this is my experience of Bourningwood Stud. Hand on heart, if I went out and bought another horse tomorrow, I wouldn&#8217;t stable it anywhere else.


----------



## Narif (21 April 2010)

I too am horrified about the comments!! some people have all the gear and no idea!!

I stabled 3 horses at Bourningwood stud in the late 1990's they even accommodated my stallion Narif ensuring that he went out everyday.  The owners daughter used to handle him in my absence and formed a strong bond with him, she started to produce him and began showing him under saddle all at no extra charge and using their horsebox to get him to shows offering to take my other youngsters, again free of charge!!

They are a very loyal helpful knowledgeable family, I am now back there and have been since september, one of the ladies is still there after all this time.  I have also seen old faces that have popped in to say hello who are always greeted with cups of tea.

Please do not listen to the negative comment about Bourningwood you could be missing out on a lovely yard!!


----------



## ms777 (22 April 2010)

I've just come across this and was really surprised.  I moved my horses to Bourningwood Stud in Harold Wood 3 months ago after I was recommended it by a friend and I cannot speak highly enough of the facilites, the care the horses get and the atmosphere of the yard.  

The very kind family that own/run it have given my horses better care than I could at the moment and have cared for my pony when he was poorly as if it was one of their own.  They really do go the extra mile to make sure everything is OK for you and your horse.

The facilities (school, stables etc) are excellent and the hacking and grazing incredible.  It is so well looked after, the owners seem to spend every waking moment busy with making sure everything runs smoothly and looks nice - the fencing, the fields, the drains - I really don't know how they have the energy!!!  The result of their hard work however is an exceptional place to stable your horses!  

My two are so settled, it was as if they relaxed the moment they first went out into the field.  All of the liveries are very friendly and there is a great atmosphere - even the horses get on!!!  What more can you want - I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Farma (22 April 2010)

Has this post turned into advertising for Bourningwood stud? 

Its probably worked mind you i feel compelled to go and see this amazing place and amazing people and its a yard i wouldnt have thought to consider prior.

Its odd that all the posters defending are all new ... the same person?? or have all the liveries had a chat and agreed to come on here and defend the yard because they actually really love it ..... im a little sceptical.


----------



## Cubster (22 April 2010)

Hi Farma,

Yes i am a new member, purely because i used to be happy reading through the forum now and again and not posting. Until that is i saw the abuse certain ppl were posting about bourningwood and i decided to register on here to put across my point of view. I am no longer a livery at bourningwood, but we were very happy there for many years. It is a lovely yard and if you were to visit you would be able to see that for yourself.

Hope that helps


----------



## Narif (22 April 2010)

Hi

I did register to make a point I must admit, and promise you that all these threads are genuine.   I did not know there was a forum on Horse and Hound until the thread was brought to my attention when chatting with one of the other liveries at the yard. I felt so strongly that I wanted to register and put my experiences across.  They have now a new member!!

Hi highly recommend you viewing the yard xxx


----------



## Western Mare (22 April 2010)

Hi Farma, please dont be sceptical. The very fact that we have all come onto the forum to defend this yard speaks for itself really (it's like a second home to me!!) Please do keep an open mind & come to visit us - we always welcome a new friendly face and you can then make your own mind up!!


----------



## CLT (23 April 2010)

Q - where is bourningwood stud located?


----------



## Piccolo (23 April 2010)

Hi CLT

The stud is located in Harold Wood.  There is a waiting list at the mo but you're welcome to put your name down


----------



## jaybird (23 April 2010)

Hi all

Yes moi aussi I could not believe what I was reading I was there for over ten years and every time I visit the UK usually twice a year I always go to the yard to see everybody...if I every returned to the the UK I would would not even think of going anywhere else with my boy even if he had to share a stable to fit him in  

Jaybird


----------



## CLT (23 April 2010)

Thanks Piccolo. Now to find the phone number...................


----------



## jaybird (24 April 2010)

Hi CLT

if you email me I will give you the number

Charriss@wanadoo.fr

Jaybird


----------



## Jasmine86 (19 June 2010)

Hey,

Just wondering where abouts Bourningwood stud is?   I have been at Tylers, in between brentwood, Upminster and Harold Wood for a few years and probably in my rush to sort everything out have never heard of it.

Looking for a new yard in the upminster, harold wood, romford maybe as far as stappleford abbots way.

Facilities would need to have indoor and outdoor school as well as decent turnout.  I'd like a school our allowed to jump in and some access to hacking - don't mind a few roads but pref not killers ones.  Around £30 a week. 

Anyone got any ideas or am I being ridiculous?


----------



## FlorenceBassey (19 June 2010)

Harold Park Farm has all you require but its in Nazeing but i think thats too far in the wrong direction?


----------



## MsDaisy (2 July 2010)

Hiya
If anyone has either postcode or phone number of Bourningwood stud be really grateful if you could p.m me it 
Thanks


----------



## zarin (2 July 2010)

Farma said:



			Ok so i need to find a new yard and its so hard!!! All i want is a nice place with a menage, all yr turnout, a bit of reasonable off road hacking and not to be extortionate pricing - i saw a lovely yard in tomkyns lane, upminster but its full - anyone got any recommendations (that have vacancies?)
		
Click to expand...

bower farm if you can get on the list but winter turn out 3day week winter plenty of road rent 26pw there was a place last week


----------



## Shabz (3 January 2011)

Hello, I'm also desperate to find postcode or phone number for Bourningwood Stud in Harold Wood.... for such a popular livery yard there are no contact details anywhere to help anyone locate it!!  Any help gratefully received..thanks!


----------

